# Classic Index FC-303S5B6 Sapphire crystal Caseback or solid/ Strap length ?



## Kanga (Feb 24, 2013)

Morning (her in South Africa) all:-!

Hope you good people could help a noob looking at a new watch. Currently have a Omega SMP as a daily wearer, but looking for something I can wear when I..... oh who am I feeding BS, I am just looking for a reason to buy a new watch!

So after looking at a lot and I mean a lot and a lot of lurking the Classic Index FC-303S5B6 has really caught my untrained eye. I like the FC story and what the are trying to achieve and the watch sings to me.

I certainly want a Sapphire caseback to sit and stare at that amazing little machine that is a mechanical watch. Being in an R&D field, although nowhere near watch related, My thinking is that if watchmakers could do this all those years ago with no internet, simple tools there is no reason why we today cant do so much more today.
Now the piece that I saw at the AD had a solid caseback but a lot of the same models have sapphire casebacks on the various forums as well as amazon etc. Can I order it like that, am I mixing up Model numbers maybe.

Secondly does anyone have a experience with a 9" wrist and this watch, not so much the 43mm diameter but more the strap?






















Photos shamelessly stolen from Amazon and uhrfoum.de


----------



## Kanga (Feb 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## so26 (Oct 28, 2013)

According to FC's website the 43mm model has a clear case back and looks to also use the ETA 2824 movement. As for the band, I have a FC index with their crocalf band and found it to be cheap so you'll probably want to replace that anyway.


----------



## Kanga (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, somehow it wasn't clear on the website when I tried looking (need new glasses  )


----------



## kerosene (Aug 9, 2007)

Concerning the different models, the Clear Vision Index is 43mm, with an exhibition case back, and is water-resistant to *100* meters (shown as "10 Atmos" on case back). The Classic Index is 40mm, with a solid case back, and it's water-resistant to *50* meters (5 ATM). The Clear Vision, if it states "mbm H3" on the case back and "Swiss Made T25" on the dial at six o'clock, has tritium tubes on the hands, which are self-illuminating, unlike hands and markers that use luminous material (e.g. Super-LumiNova) that requires charging with light to glow. I've read posts that some early versions of the Clear Vision Index did not have tritium tubes, because Frederique Constant was awaiting import licenses from various countries that restrict the importation of tritium.


----------

